# Emotiva Launches Its BasX MC-700 Pre/Pro with Sale Price of $499



## Todd Anderson

Emotiva, maker of high quality audio gear, is capping a monster year of intriguing new product reveals by launching its BasX MC-700 AV processor. You may recall the MC-700 was originally introduced last April. According to Emotiva, “increasing demand” has motivated the company to begin shipping units prior to the close of 2016. 

The MC-700 is part of Emotiva’s entry-level BasX line of components, aimed at buyers that want high-end feel and functionality without a hefty price tag. Priced at $599 (SRP), the MC-700 is definitely price friendly. And right now, Emotiva is offering the MC-700 at a sale price of $499.

This particular model offers 5.1 and 7.1 surround sound support of all current formats, in addition to support of 4K video with High Dynamic Range (HDR). It features six HDMI inputs, three of which are HDMI 2.0a compliant with 4K video, HDR10, and HDCP 2.2 coverage, and two HDMI outputs (one is HDMI 2.0a compliant).

Sound quality is bolstered by advanced 32-bit dual core DSPs paired with optimized analog circuitry. Emotiva’s proprietary Emo-Q room correction suite (using the included calibrated measurement microphone) can optimally tune sound to a particular room. In addition, eleven user-programmable parametric equalizers (per channel) give owners high-level control over sonic output. Bass performance is managed with 12dB or 24db per octave crossover filters that can be set in precise 5Hz steps below 80Hz, giving excellent control over a frequently troublesome area of playback.

According to Dan Laufman (President, Emotiva), “"The combination of 4K UHD High Dynamic Range (HDR) video, high resolution surround sound audio, and the latest generation of our highly acclaimed EmoQ automatic room correction system, makes the MC-700 the best choice for anybody who wants to take their home theater experience to another level, but without paying the high prices of typical audiophile gear." Laufman goes as far as to say that the MC-700 “crushes competitive models at similar price points.”










One of the beauties of the MC-700 is its size: 17-inches wide x 1-7/8-inches wide x 13-inches deep. And it’s lightweight, too, weighing a manageable nine pounds. Its chassis features heavy-duty steel construction with a milled aluminum faceplate. 

In addition to seven unbalanced audio outputs for speakers, it offers two subwoofer outputs (one balanced and one unbalanced). Other inputs and outputs include one IR remote control signal input/output, one RS-232 serial remote control input, one trigger output, two USB inputs, two RCA inputs, one S/PDIF coaxial digital audio input, one Toslink input, and a connection point for the optional BTM-1 Bluetooth dongle.

For more information, visit Emotiva on *web*.



*BasX MC-700 Specifications*

*Video Inputs and Outputs:*
(6) HDMI compliant video inputs (3 with HDMI 2.0a / HDCP 2.2 / HDR10 support).
(2) HDMI compliant video outputs (1 with HDMI 2.0a / HDCP 2.2 / HDR10 support).

*Audio Inputs:*
(2) stereo unbalanced analog audio inputs.
(1) S/PDIF coaxial digital audio input.
(1) Toslink (optical) digital audio input.
(1) Bluetooth audio input (requires the optional BTM-1 Emotiva Bluetooth dongle - Located HERE).

*Audio Outputs:*
(1) set of 7.1 channel unbalanced audio main outputs.
(1) balanced subwoofer output (same as main sub output).

*Other Inputs and Outputs:*
(1) IR remote control signal input.
(1) IR remote control signal output.
(1) RS-232 serial remote control input.
(1) trigger output (programmable).
(2) USB data inputs (reserved for firmware updates).

*Power Requirements*
115 VAC or 230 VAC @ 50 / 60 Hz (automatically detected).

*Dimensions:*
17” wide x 1-7/8” high x 13” deep (without connectors).

*Weight:*
9 lbs (net)
14 lbs (boxed)


_Image Credits: Emotiva_


----------



## Savjac

*Re: Emotive Launches Its BasX MC-700 Pre/Pro with Sale Price of $499*

I like it but without Dolby Atmos, this is a tough buy


----------



## Todd Anderson

*Re: Emotive Launches Its BasX MC-700 Pre/Pro with Sale Price of $499*



Savjac said:


> I like it but without Dolby Atmos, this is a tough buy


Yup... no immersive sound on this model. Which, for folks looking to possibly upgrade (or integrate into a standing system) would be a tough sell. :T


----------



## dschlic1

Does it have ARC? With the new smart TVs, ARC is necessary.


----------



## Todd Anderson

Yes, the HDMI 1 channel (that supports 4K) offers ARC.

For those of you unfamiliar with ARC, it's a feature that allows your television and AVR (or soundbar) to be connected by one HDMI cable. The AVR sends video to the TV via that cable, and the TV can return audio down to the AVR. This kind of tech comes in handy for Smart TVs when using a music app (for example) on the TV.


----------

